# Seed swap



## Asap11 (Apr 25, 2008)

Anyone know any seed swap sites.


----------



## Cole (Apr 25, 2008)

No, and I wouldent go to them if I were you. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Cole (Apr 25, 2008)

This would be a good sticky,lol


----------



## JohninWI (Apr 25, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing.  I participate in a seed-saver program for veggie/flower growers.  It's a fun and neat way to collect rare and interesting plants.  I have amassed over 60 different vegetable varieties, all for the cost of shipping and a few seeds thrown in.

Hmm, someone ought to figure out a way to organize that (safely) for people like us.


----------



## Cole (Apr 25, 2008)

Use code name for bud,lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2008)

> someone ought to figure out a way to organize that (safely)


It would involve giving away contact info. No matter if it's a safe addy. Your identity could be found out even if you do have a safe addy if leo really wants it.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

This site doesn't endorse any type of trading seeds or anything of that nature. Disclosing personal information using this site is frowned upon also. I would stay away from them anyways, for personal safety. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## JohninWI (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm with you guys.  I'm not endorsing that we try to work it out.  Certainly not working it out _here on this site.  The really great part of a forum like this is the anonymity._


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

please read site rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



no swap of personal info at all. and its recommended not to do it elsewhere for your own safety


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 26, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> please read site rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> no swap of personal info at all. and its recommended not to do it elsewhere for your own safety



The OP wasn't asking to seed swap on here, just asking if anyone knew any sites where its allowed.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

I read the post, 



"_*its recommended not to do it elsewhere for your own safety*_"


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 26, 2008)

He said he was looking for other sites that do it.  Not this forum.


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2008)

hmmm.. I'm sure DEA.gov, or NYPD.nystategov, LAPD.gov, or your local LEO.gov site would be interested in 'swapping' information with you, in return for a "promise" of seeds.. 

   (they may also be operating under other names, "Freespoteeds.net, MJSeedswaps.com, and letsgotojail.org)... just my thoughts....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

i wouldnt suggest any site that might get you into trouble or to anyone ,ever. theres no one to trust 100% ever anyway....


just me.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 27, 2008)

Man someone would have to be crazy to do something like that. Nobody knows me in the town i live in, new to the area. Nobody knows i smoke or grow, besides family. I still worry about even gettin on this site sometimes. you never know where leo can hide. they got more experience at busting people like me than i do at hiding stuff from people like them.. the fewer chances i take the less i have to worry. So the only seed swapping im gonna do is left hand to right hand.:confused2:


----------



## godtea (Apr 28, 2008)

I went to leo.gov just as a goof and it really exists .
Do they get the joke or not ?
www.letsgotojail.org isn't up and running yet


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> hmmm.. I'm sure DEA.gov, or NYPD.nystategov, LAPD.gov, or your local LEO.gov site would be interested in 'swapping' information with you, in return for a "promise" of seeds..
> 
> (they may also be operating under other names, "Freespoteeds.net, MJSeedswaps.com, and letsgotojail.org)... just my thoughts....


----------



## passtheblunt (Apr 28, 2008)

see, and this is just my thoughts, i dont think that they would have the right to bust you on swaping seeds alone, seeds are NOT illegal, some people purely collect rare seeds, without ever growing them, but the thing is, you may then have them watching you alot more, so i personally dont think its as bad as some people on this sight seem to think it is, but i wouldnt risk my *** doing it  

ALSO noone seems to have mentioned; people swaping seeds, most like have **** seeds to begin with 

as allwayz, just my thoughts


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 28, 2008)

> seeds are NOT illegal


Take a pack to your local pd and see what happens.


----------



## headband (Apr 28, 2008)

hahhahah great advice bbp


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2008)

> ALSO noone seems to have mentioned; people swaping seeds, most like have **** seeds to begin with


..good point... most often either random, accidental pollination, or a "closet hack" with little concept of breeding for selection.


----------



## godtea (Apr 29, 2008)

Closet Hack , have you been spying on me?)
 Bomber said it If : They'll nail you for posesion , conspiracy , blah blah blah...
Don't ever think that they can't do something to you .If they want to ,They will .
You might get off ,but not before you drop alot of dough on a good lawyer.


----------

